# On the folly of despising those who backslide through infirmity (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 19, 2020)

He that despiseth others that backslide through infirmity, and thinks himself more strong, deceiveth himself, is amongst the weakest, yea, he is a man of no strength at all.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 105.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

